# A precious Jade lost...Two Onyx found.



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I usually browse the forums regularly, but this past week has been especially difficult for me. I lost a beloved pet this past Wendsday, my beautiful cat, Jade. Coming home from work my bf opened the front door and she ran outside, the difference this time that she didnt come home at night like usual. We searched for 3 days and on Wed. morning we got a call from Animal Control saying they found her body nearby. According to a witness she had gotten into a territory fight with another cat and sadly she did not make it  We miss our girl very very much. However, the next day we recieved a knock on our door from a little girl that lives in our complex saying that her dad found 2 kittens underneath their car, and that because they have dogs they couldnt keep them. Despite still mourning, we decided to adopt these two kits in need of a home. We now have Kovu and Theo, solid black 2 month old twin brothers. Although we still feel the pain of losing Jade, these two tiny bundles of energy are helping our healing process, and making life a little easier. With all this said, I would like to say my final farewell to Jade, and welcome to Kovu and Theo.


----------



## Pyretta_Blaze (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but sometimes when bad things happen good things come along to make it better. Good luck with the two new munchkins!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am very sorry about Jade. She is so beautiful. Your new babies are lovely. I am sure Jade sent them to you.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing Shetland was, im sorry for your loss


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Shetland, I bet anything that Jade sent them to keep you guys company and comfort you.  I'm so sorry about her, she was a gorgeous girl. Your two new little munchkins are adorable though, and I'm so glad you took them in! They'll have such a great life with you guys.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Jade. 

And I'm please that you have found some comfort.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. We miss Jade dearly, and her ghostly image still wanders our apartment in my mind sometimes. But the kits certainly keep me distracted enough so i dont start crying. She was very special to our family, especially our older cat Nova since she was his best friend. I'm sure the pain will leave and all that will be left are fond memories, and two sweet kittens.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, *hugs* It's amazing how that happens isn't it? I went through something similar last year. My cat(I've had him from the day he was born... literally... I held him in my hand when he was still damp!) had renal failure and I had to put him down, days later, I found my current kitty, her mother was run over by a car. 

I held her many times just crying over my old kitty, and I sometimes still do. But having her does make it a little better.


----------

